# Real vs. Fake: CHANEL "Paris Souvenirs" aka "Devil Wears Prada" Pearl & Charm Neckace



## bulletproofsoul

Hi everyone!  I'm doing this as sort of a PSA to those interested in acquiring this piece since I am FED UP with all of the nasty fakes on ebay.  One of the closed auctions ended for $1,100!!  For a FAKE!    This makes me so angry that some unsuspecting soul got taken for that much!  So, here are some pics of the real and fake pieces and some pointers in telling the difference.

First of all, this is a shot from the movie.  The fakers modeled their fake piece after this photo.  It looks like Anne's character is wearing a double strand pearl necklace with charms.  She is actually wearing TWO separate necklaces.  CHANEL makes a lot of long pearl necklaces which can be wrapped several times for different looks.  The Paris Souvenirs charm necklace is actually quite a bit shorter than the standard long pearls, so it can be worn with the longer strand quite seamlessly.  The longer strand she is wearing is a chunkier pearl necklace with 2 charms along each side, and does not have the metal between the pearls:







Now here are some pictures that I pulled from recently completed auctions of fakes.  The fakes have merged the 2 necklaces from the movie into one cheap looking piece.  That is tip number 1.  Tip number 2:  Notice the hardware on this fake piece is silver.  The real charm necklace has brushed gold hardware.  Tip number 3:  The charms on the fake are really cheap looking and different in "details".  The fake Eiffel Tower has CCs hanging from the bottom, the real does not.  The fake Rue Cambon sign looks cheap and has white lettering on some of the fakes (but has black lettering on others, still looks tacky), the real has black lettering and is reversible.  The No. 5 bottle is cheap and tacky on the fake and is enclosed in a beautiful shadow box with a camellia on the real.  The CC charm is white and metal on the fake, but on the real it is black and enamel, the bus is silver with a pink camellia on the fake.  It is brushed gold with a white camellia on the real.  Tip number 4:  The "maker's mark" on the fake is sloppily attached to the back of a CC charm.  On the real it is located on the bottom of one of the Eiffel Tower charms.  Basically, the fake is a big mess:



























^All FAKES!  I'll continue on the next post with the photos of the real ones.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

I'll give you a chance to recover from the assault on your eyes from the previous photos...

OK, here are some detailed pics of the REAL necklace:






Bus charm:























Eiffel Tower charm:

















More to follow...


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Last batch:

 CC charm:







  CHANEL/Rue Cambon sign charm:












  No. 5, Eiffel Tower and Camellia shadowbox charm:

















  As always, if you see a charm necklace that you are interested in purchasing from ebay or another website, PLEASE cross reference with this thread and please don't hesitate to ask in the authentication thread. HTH!


----------



## Syma

Thanks for posting hun, those charms are just too cute. How much did the original necklace retail for???


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

thanks, bulletproofsoul


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Syma said:


> Thanks for posting hun, those charms are just too cute. How much did the original necklace retail for???



I am not really positive, but I *think* $1,795 or $1,995.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Thanks so much for posting this.  I hate the fakes all over eBay.  Last year it was all of the fake black & white necklaces, this year it's the fake Paris Souvenirs necklaces.  

I love the little charms.  Thanks for the detailed pics.


----------



## FanAddict

thanks for showing such detailed pics of your necklace! those fakes are


----------



## Jahpson

well isn't that something? and i learned something today.


----------



## Nat

Thanks for sharing with us, BPS!


----------



## gMbt

Thank u for the tips bulletproof!
Ur necklace is soooooooooooooooooooo beautiful btw!


----------



## sjunky13

thanks so much, I want that necklace now lol. They NEVER pop up on ebay, the real ones I mean! Funny all of the fakes out now, the movie was a long time ago.


----------



## thegraceful1

Great detailed photos and excellent information to shared with all of us
Thank you for taking the time to take pics.


----------



## janny328

Thank you for sharing BPS! -I have always loved this necklace but have been weary about buying one precisely because of all the fakes. 

I LOVE how detailed your pics are... maybe I'm a bad camera person, my photos are all blurry and not good, LOL

Hopefully this will deter someone from being duped by a nasty fake... UGH I can't believe someone out there paid over $1000 for a fake, it makes me sad to even think about those unfortunate people out there... but thankfully there are wonderful PF-ers like YOU who helping to get the truth out there.


----------



## lebagfairy

thanks bulletproofsoul i hate it when people get duped on ebay!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Thanks so much for sharing!!  I LOVE this necklace!!  Such beautiful detail - I have been drooling over it since I saw Anne wearing it but have been so scared on eBay for exactly this reason.  Thanks again!


----------



## KDB

Thank you for taking the time to put this together to show all of us.  I really appreciate all I learn on this forum.  
On the real necklace, the charms are so adorable!  The detail is really amazing.


----------



## bisousx

thanks for the PSA!


----------



## roslynwall

and to think I came thisclose to bidding on a FAKE!  I really can't stand ebay.


----------



## angelicdust

this thread is great (even though im not interested in buying that specific necklace)
i hope someone finds it useful
thanks bulletproofsoul for taking the time to put it together


----------



## Savannah

great information. thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Thank you so much for startin this thread and i'm so glad you did that for the benefit of the pfers in case they are lookin for one including me....LOLLL

I'm very scared to buy these on ebay as i haven't really spot an AUTHENTIC one so far except u are really lucky to get one......The pictures posted here are perfect and with the details that you have provided...i guess we will not go wrong in getting a real chanel necklace~


----------



## Michele

Thanks for taking the time to put this together.  It is very informative.


----------



## Jayne1

Your necklace is so fabulous!!! 

I appreciate you taking the time to inform us! Thank you!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Wow *G*, this is amazing!   I would love to own this necklace, but the infestation of nasty fakes all over ebay pretty much obliterates my chances at finding an authentic one.  The comparison pictures are great (and highlight just how bad the fake version is ), and the detailed pictures of the charms on the authentic necklace are also extremely helpful.   Thanks for taking the time to put this together!


----------



## danicky

Thanks for posting this. I see sooooo many fakes on Ebay, that sell for ridiculos amounts.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

BPS, it was really thoughtful of you to take the time to create this thread.  It is super helpful.  It would be great if we could all do the same thing with other popular Chanel pieces (it would be a great reference to have for those of us shopping for specific items).  We wouldn't have this problem if people would avoid the online resellers.  I understand that sometimes people are looking to economize or searching for past season items on *bay.  More often than not, they don't get what they are paying for.


----------



## originallyxelle

i love how the real ones are so beautifully detailed


----------



## cheena50

thank you very much for this info.  I almost bought one on ebay recently and thanks to the nice people here who told me it was a fake.  So much kindness here.  To everyone, my deepest appreciation!!


----------



## Dollymic

such a beautiful necklace.
thanks so much for the tips


----------



## sofysophia

thanks for the headsup 
well if only every comes to TPF before shelling out their hard earned money on some fake Chanel on ebay! i tried to report as many auctions (that sell bogus goods) as possible in the past but now i've given up. ebay doesn't seem to care much so why should i? *sigh*


----------



## jo_ee

Thank you so much for sharing that with us, bps! Much appreciated  I sure hope that anyone who's thinking of buying one frm eb*y reads this first!


----------



## SumKinda1derful

Great. Thanks.


----------



## totoro928

Thank you for all your hard work in compiling such detail information to share with us!  You're so sweet!!


----------



## pluiee

thank you so much for sharing! you're amazing


----------



## addisonshopper

Thanks for this... I hope this helps anyone who is about to get taken....


----------



## KellBellCA

Great post! I love the knowledge we gain on these boards.


----------



## melisande

Really interesting -- and nicely done. It would be nice to have threads like this on all of the popular items.


----------



## jessi5786

Great post!  Thanks for the information, I hate it when people get conned on ebay...


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Just bumping this because there are still tons of fakes on ebay and the links for the fakes are still popping up in the Authenticate This Chanel thread.  Hope this helps anyone who might be stalking ebay for one.

Also wanted to add that the necklace attached NEVER EXISTED.  Fake, fake, FAKE!


----------



## spiralsnowman

Wow, it's so nice of you to post this, thanks BPS! 

No comparison, the real one is so stunningly beautiful! I had no idea that fake Chanel necklaces even existed. They are not nice at all.


----------



## tweetie

This is a wonderful thread!  Thank you for the close-up pics... I fell in love the necklace from the movie, but by the time it was released, they were long gone from the stores.  Hopefully I can get a real one from eBay with these tips!


----------



## fashion_gurl888

thanks so much for posting this BPS i hate fakes!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

I'm happy to help!  I do, however, have a slight fear in the back of my mind that I am helping fakers. :s  I have gained so much knowledge from tPF, I really wanted to "give back" in some way.


----------



## LucyBlue

Thanks for the very helpful tips, the authentic one is sooo pretty!


----------



## janny328

BPS, please don't feel like you are contributing to the fakers! I was just browsing ebay last night and some are running for close to 1000$!! But even those are nowhere as beautiful as your genuine necklace! I am in SO in love with that necklace that I'm sure eventually I'd be someone succeptable ti getting scammed if not for your amazing post and detailed photos! Thank you again!!


----------



## chanelbaby

Thanks for posting these shots! the fakes are gross!


----------



## Roe

thats just horrible. 

can you even get a hold of the necklace anne used in the movie anymore?


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Not through the boutiques, Roe.  It was sold out before the movie was even released, I think.  Once it was released, there was a frenzy, but it was already a couple of seasons past, so not many, if any, could find it.


----------



## eyeloveu

Super cute necklace, I love the charms of No 5 and paris that is soooooo adorable!


----------



## sheanabelle

thanks for the post BP.


----------



## melisande

I now see the fakes on ebay all the time... and they are selling for $700 plus. It's terribly sad.


----------



## kh9079

Thanks for sharing the fakes ERK me too!


----------



## washlz

Thank you so much for posting this!!!  I contacted 3 ebayers to inform them that they are selling these fake necklaces.  One was very polite and said they had no idea, but after reading your thread they understood.  The second ebayer refused to acknowledge the fakes.  She said that she took them to a reputable Chanel reseller and they said they were authentic.  I emailed her back twice and she continued to disagree.  I finally told her she was being "stupid".  I just could not be nice anymore.  The third ebayer never responded back. 

It goes back to saying that if it seems to good to be true it is.  The IRS even states it on their website.  I have been a victim of the "too good to be true" twice now.   I don't think I am going for three strikes.  I swore I wouldn't do it after the first time of a $1700 ripoff.  I then did it again.  You are doing good samaritan work as far as I am concerned.  Kudos to you!!! THANK YOU AGAIN!!!


----------



## keodi

janny328 said:


> Thank you for sharing BPS! -I have always loved this necklace but have been weary about buying one precisely because of all the fakes.
> 
> I LOVE how detailed your pics are... maybe I'm a bad camera person, my photos are all blurry and not good, LOL
> 
> Hopefully this will deter someone from being duped by a nasty fake... UGH I can't believe someone out there paid over $1000 for a fake, it makes me sad to even think about those unfortunate people out there... but thankfully there are wonderful PF-ers like YOU who helping to get the truth out there.


 
OMG, same here! thanks bulletproof for posting this!


----------



## panda_princess

Thanks so much for posting this, it's just awful, all these fakes on ebay!


----------



## fashionjunkee

thanks! i feel so bad for the person that purchased the fake for over one grand =/


----------



## lisadoodle

i just want anne hathaway's tweed hat!


----------



## FashionAddicted

wowww, those fakes totally fooled me. thanks for sharing!!


----------



## flaneuse

thanks again!! This is SO helpful!! That's such a gorgeous necklace...wish they would release a similar one


----------



## SWlife

Thanks for this tips!


----------



## DD101

Thank you for this very informative thread. The pictures really show us easily how to spot the fake. I have never seen this necklace IRL and did not know exactly what it looked like.

I think this should be a stickey in the authenticate section.


----------



## mjlover1977

thanks hon! i LOVE the single strand with the 2 charms ... what is that one called?


----------



## colin_maya07

It's very interesting! I love this forum where everybody can help! It is so true I've seen a whole bunch of fake necklaces all over ebay! It's good that you brought this here. And the pix are so good in details! thx for sharing!


----------



## ShelleyM

I want that necklace so badly!


----------



## emmyemmy

This is why I like this forum so much!  The tPFers are always nice and love to help each other!!!

*Bulletproofsoul*: Thank you so much for the posts! *applause applause*



bulletproofsoul said:


> I'm happy to help! I do, however, have a slight fear in the back of my mind that I am helping fakers. :s I have gained so much knowledge from tPF, I really wanted to "give back" in some way.


----------



## fannaticsydney

thanks gal


----------



## Emotus

Thanks for the tip and pictures bulletproofsoul.  The charms are really cute~!


----------



## foxycinderella

Thanks for the tip hun!.. saw them all over ebay *yucks*


----------



## melisande

This one has been irritating me today:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Authentic-Chanel...yZ110419QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## chanelover84

thanks alot for post this page...it help alot ^^


----------



## Vicky2007

I couldn't believe how good the copy one is !


----------



## MissMontreal

Thank you so so much for the precious information. I was going to buy one of those fakes today. Dieu Merci I didn't! Actually I was suspicious because I saw in Ann Hathway's picture that the necklace was so much longer and had some gold charms! So after finding this thread (just by chance) I saw that my suspicion was right. Anyway thank you so much again. Can you please tell me where did you get yours? do you think that I can find that in Europe?
Wish you all the best


----------



## dangergirl

This is the problem that I have with both authentic and non-authentic sellers on Ebay.

First, I hate the way they take photos. For the most part, the photos are usually too small (they should be high resolution and linked to an outside source so people can see close ups if they want to)

Second, the photos are usually just plain dumb. They don't take detailed shots like you have right here. Why not? Why do they have to type an ESSAY with a bunch of mumbo jumbo about "My auction is real, and it's real, and if you don't believe it's real then don't bid" that's not really a confidence builder IMO.

Why not just post CLEAR, LARGE, DETAILED pictures?

Why not LEARN how to use your macro settings on your camera when you are selling a 3000+ USD Chanel purse? 

See, it's like somebody wearing something off the runway but doesn't understand that they have to have smooth, soft skin, exotic perfume, and great hair to top it off...it's just the whole package.

Maybe this is just convincing me even more and more to just purchase NEW and directly from retailers.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

MissMontreal said:


> Thank you so so much for the precious information. I was going to buy one of those fakes today. Dieu Merci I didn't! Actually I was suspicious because I saw in Ann Hathway's picture that the necklace was so much longer and had some gold charms! So after finding this thread (just by chance) I saw that my suspicion was right. Anyway thank you so much again. Can you please tell me where did you get yours? do you think that I can find that in Europe?
> Wish you all the best



Oh!  I'm so glad you didn't buy the fake!  It's so hard on ebay, there are so many fakes, but unfortunately, I think this is the only place you will have a chance at coming across a real one, because the necklace is a couple years old already and sold out. I actually did find mine on ebay.  It was the only the second real one I had ever seen on there that was up for auction (I think the other one went for $9,000.00 or something insane like that!)

Anyway, good luck!  I hope you can eventually find one!


----------



## yingluo

thanks for sharing with us.
 however, im afraid if any fake maker see this..........


----------



## Queenie

Thanks for the comparison pictures, *bulletproofsoul*!!  I love this necklace and have been looking high & low for it but to no avail. Hate those fakes ones on eb*y.

Just spotted one today thanks to your thread:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chanel-Camelia-Pearl-Necklace-SEEN-IN-DEVIL-WEAR-PRADA_W0QQitemZ260227096536QQihZ016QQcategoryZ92841QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Just look at the price!!


----------



## MissMontreal

Hello Lady,
I sent you a PM. Please check! Thanks.
Regards


----------



## Evenstar

thanks for your tips - it's really helpful 

I was actually browsing ebay and came across those necklaces. I was wondering why there was a sudden influx of them when it's soooooo rare to find the real deal even auctioned.

it's ridiculous that some are being sold for so much $$$, I feel sorry for those buyers who were duped thinking they got a real one.


----------



## melisande

Still happening! Ebay continues to be filled with fakes of this particular piece.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

melisande said:


> Still happening! Ebay continues to be filled with fakes of this particular piece.




I know, it's sad.  I report as much as I can.  Often nothing is done.


----------



## amani08

thank you sooooooooooooo much im in the middle of purchasing one of ebay....still tryin to suss out if its real.....you info was fantastic!!!


----------



## landy0511

Hello there~~` 

Could you please take a look at this, do you think this one is authentic? Because as you said, the necklaces are "seperate", but in this photo: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170249442090

Looks like it's authentic but two necklaces are adjustable and put it together. 

So I'm confused...


----------



## melisande

^^^Please post this is the 'authenticate this' thread -- that way, the experts will see it. There's not enough photos of the charms, but I would guess that this one is a fake.


----------



## kouki

you are such a doll for educating unsuspecting buyers in identifying the fake on ebay...im sure you did help out alot of people out there who wanted to get this gorgeous necklace!!


----------



## LindE

Is this real?



http://cgi.ebay.ca/AUTHENTIC-CHANEL...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## melisande

LindE said:


> Is this real?
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/AUTHENTIC-CHANEL...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting



Please post in the authenticate this thread.


----------



## hawaii4me

can this necklace be purchased from a chanel boutique?? is it still available??  i was in vegas this year and also hawaii....i didn't see it there

CC charm:








CHANEL/Rue Cambon sign charm:












No. 5, Eiffel Tower and Camellia shadowbox charm:

















As always, if you see a charm necklace that you are interested in purchasing from ebay or another website, PLEASE cross reference with this thread and please don't hesitate to ask in the authentication thread. HTH! [/quote]


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Hawaii4me, this necklace is several years old and is no longer available for purchase.


----------



## kamushek

Hello ladies, first of all let me thank BPS for posting such detailed info on this faboulus necklace!
That actually helped me to find a very good fake, not on ebay but similar: xxx
Just like you all, I can`t get over that necklace, so I`m going for it (please don`t kill me)

_please do not ever post links to fakes on tPF.  No need to even post that you are buying it, we're completely against the counterfeit trade._


----------



## Smoothoprter

kamushek said:


> That actually helped me to find a very good fake, not on ebay but similar: xxx
> Just like you all, I can`t get over that necklace, so I`m going for it (please don`t kill me)


 

:dots:


----------



## nighteyes

^This is not a personal attack, just my own opinion: I think members who encourage fakes should be banned, or at the very least have their posts removed.

Anyway... That necklace is a really, really bad fake... I think it'll be noticeably fake even at a distance. It's so ugly...


----------



## pro_shopper

Thanks for sharing, this is such a informative post! I love the details on the necklace!


----------



## Bri 333

ITA. This is completely inappropriate for this type of forum.




nighteyes said:


> ^This is not a personal attack, just my own opinion: I think members who encourage fakes should be banned, or at the very least have their posts removed.
> 
> Anyway... That necklace is a really, really bad fake... I think it'll be noticeably fake even at a distance. It's so ugly...


----------



## kamushek

*Smoothoprter* & *nighteyes*, thank you for such great welcoming 

*Bri 333 *

btw, I`ve changed my mind & didn`t buy that necklace, got custom made long pearl one instead. Here goes my first near expirience with fakes :salute:


----------



## nighteyes

^Fakes fund crime syndicates, which means your money might go to terrorism, child/sex/drug trafficking and child labor. Good on you to decide against purchasing the fake!


----------



## Smoothoprter

^^This whole board is dedicated to only authentic designer items.  You won't find anyone here that will encourage you to buy fakes.


----------



## kamushek

*nighteyes, *you`d be surprised to find out where most of fake goods money go to, trust me _*xxxx DO NOT ever spot racial slurs/political comment son tPF again. *_
*Smoothoprter,* I`m not looking for that kind of encouragement 

Any lottery winning encouragement awalable?


----------



## Pucci_Italy

hallo! I would like to know to which collection does this necklace belongs to.....I'm not able to read exactly the stamp.....is it 05C or 06C? thank you!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

It's 06C.  Glad this thread got bumped.  It reminded me to start a new one for my new pieces from this collection.


----------



## Pucci_Italy

Thank you sooooo much! This was the last confirmation that I needed! I really have to thank you since , thanks to your thread I was able to find and buy  a gorgeous belt belonging to this collection....I found it as preowned and I was able to undertand this to be genuine thanks to the pics of your charms....Indeed the charms of my belt are exactely identical to your one, as well as the stamp below the eiffel tower and the brushed gold tone! The only difference is that mine is the belt (....even if I love to wear it as a necklace as well!)..... thank you sooo much you have all my gratitude!! ....I wait for the new pics of your other pieces of this collection!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Pucci_Italy said:


> Thank you sooooo much! This was the last confirmation that I needed! I really have to thank you since , thanks to your thread I was able to find and buy a gorgeous belt belonging to this collection....I found it as preowned and I was able to undertand this to be genuine thanks to the pics of your charms....Indeed the charms of my belt are exactely identical to your one, as well as the stamp below the eiffel tower and the brushed gold tone! The only difference is that mine is the belt (....even if I love to wear it as a necklace as well!)..... thank you sooo much you have all my gratitude!! ....I wait for the new pics of your other pieces of this collection!


 
Wow, congratulations!  I'd love to see modeling pictures of your belt.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Yes, I agree with Mon, congrats!  Please post some pics of it!  We don't ever get tired of pics here.


----------



## waternfish

hey girls, plz help me to identify if this one is authentic, looks like, but it has 3 cc charms which in the pic posted here there are only 2, thx in advance!!!


----------



## waternfish

googled it, and found another seller using same pic for this piece and it is sold, guess the user i found earlier just "borrowed" from others


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Its so beautiful!! Thanks for the 411!


----------



## abac

Great advice and your necklace is stunning. It's so good of you to post these tips up, there are so many fakes on ebay that i'm too scared to buy anything.


----------



## Pucci_Italy

Hallo girls!  Sorry for my delay! I was out for the weekend and I'm finally back! I took some good pics of my bet and watermarked it! It is identical to the one posted by "waternfish"! That's authentic, it has tree cc logos instead of two since it is the belt  and not the necklace! I bought it as preowned but I took it to the chanel store in Milan and they  were amazed and made me many compliments for the rarity of the object !! I' m soooo happy!! And even if I'm new in the forum I want to share with you my happiness and to thenk again Bulletproofsoul!!


----------



## Pucci_Italy

I agree with waternsifh concerning the pics she posted previously! I found the same this pic as well in google and I think this was "borrowed" from katsluxury website!!......this watermark "SAVAGEBABY" is quite common on several chanel items on chinese websites! 

I'm not so common with the forum .....How can i reply directly to one member?


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Beautiful belt Pucci_Italy!  Congrats!

Yes, please be careful of the Chinese websites who steal pictures (even watermarked ones!) and claim to be selling that item.  

If you want to reply to someone directly within the thread, just go to the bottom of their post and click on the "quote".


----------



## Pucci_Italy

Thank you very much! ! You have again all my gratitude!! ....I know that even  watermarked pictures can be stolen ........indeed I've recently seen the picture of your necklace with your watermark in the middle cancelled!!!! ....and used in ioffer.com to sell an horrible fake! .....there is no limit to dishonesty!


----------



## lfchalen

gosh i am soo envy gals!! pls tell me where can i get this necklace, a real one? coz the last time i checked at chanel boutique in Dublin, i was told it was frm many seasons ago.
i rreally want to hv one myself


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Yes, it is sold out and cannot be ordered anymore through Chanel.  You may want to periodically check trusted resale sites.  This is going to be tough to find, unfortunately.  It was very, very limited when it was released.  Good luck!


----------



## Pucci_Italy

lfchalen said:


> gosh i am soo envy gals!! pls tell me where can i get this necklace, a real one? coz the last time i checked at chanel boutique in Dublin, i was told it was frm many seasons ago.
> i rreally want to hv one myself


 
welcome to TPf! I agree with bulletproofsoul....I think this will be very hard to find.....but not impossible! I've recently seen one at vineyardvintage.com....but unfortunately this is now already sold........
but it is not impossible!! check all possible resale sellers for a preowned oe and........good luck !


----------



## lfchalen

i know Pucci_Italy,when i see tat 'SOLD' on the vinevintagevard.com after searching so long,i am so disappointed!
anyway thanks both of u bulletproofsoul & Pucci_Italy, ill keep looking around.
But any of u pls do let me knw if u see this necklace on sale anywhere.
For those who hv own this necklace, enjoy it


----------



## Pucci_Italy

OK ifchalen! I'll inform you as soon as I will see one authentic somewhere in internet for sale! 
just to understand.....do you want us to inform you if we will see the necklace for sale, or the belt version that I own (and posted) as well? 
The belt can be worn as belt or as necklace (sinlge strand or double stranded close around the neck ), but it is born as a belt and therefore more suitable as belt!

I suppose that you are already warn,that in case a pre-owne one will be available......this will cost really a lot since it is considered a Holy grail collector's piece!.....Best and good luck again!


----------



## compassion

lfchalen said:


> i know Pucci_Italy,when i see tat 'SOLD' on the vinevintagevard.com after searching so long,i am so disappointed!
> anyway thanks both of u bulletproofsoul & Pucci_Italy, ill keep looking around.
> But any of u pls do let me knw if u see this necklace on sale anywhere.
> For those who hv own this necklace, enjoy it


 

And it was $5000!!!!!~


----------



## handbag addict

Such an interesting thread!!!Thanks so much for the info!!!


----------



## lfchalen

Pucci_Italy said:


> OK ifchalen! I'll inform you as soon as I will see one authentic somewhere in internet for sale!
> just to understand.....do you want us to inform you if we will see the necklace for sale, or the belt version that I own (and posted) as well?
> The belt can be worn as belt or as necklace (sinlge strand or double stranded close around the neck ), but it is born as a belt and therefore more suitable as belt!
> 
> I suppose that you are already warn,that in case a pre-owne one will be available......this will cost really a lot since it is considered a Holy grail collector's piece!.....Best and good luck again!




Hi Pucci_Italy! 
sure! pls kindly let me know asap wen u see this piece on sale,either belt or necklace  do inform me through direct email: LFCHALEN@YAHOO.COM 
hopefully my dream wil come true one day hahaha
cheers gals


----------



## lfchalen

compassion said:


> And it was $5000!!!!!~



an 'antique' price!!


----------



## lisachen08

ugh so jealous the devil wears prada necklace is STUNNING!


----------



## mariamsantos

bulletproofsoul said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm doing this as sort of a PSA to those interested in acquiring this piece since I am FED UP with all of the nasty fakes on ebay.  One of the closed auctions ended for $1,100!!  For a FAKE!    This makes me so angry that some unsuspecting soul got taken for that much!  So, here are some pics of the real and fake pieces and some pointers in telling the difference.
> 
> First of all, this is a shot from the movie.  The fakers modeled their fake piece after this photo.  It looks like Anne's character is wearing a double strand pearl necklace with charms.  She is actually wearing TWO separate necklaces.  CHANEL makes a lot of long pearl necklaces which can be wrapped several times for different looks.  The Paris Souvenirs charm necklace is actually quite a bit shorter than the standard long pearls, so it can be worn with the longer strand quite seamlessly.  The longer strand she is wearing is a chunkier pearl necklace with 2 charms along each side, and does not have the metal between the pearls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now here are some pictures that I pulled from recently completed auctions of fakes.  The fakes have merged the 2 necklaces from the movie into one cheap looking piece.  That is tip number 1.  Tip number 2:  Notice the hardware on this fake piece is silver.  The real charm necklace has brushed gold hardware.  Tip number 3:  The charms on the fake are really cheap looking and different in "details".  The fake Eiffel Tower has CCs hanging from the bottom, the real does not.  The fake Rue Cambon sign looks cheap and has white lettering on some of the fakes (but has black lettering on others, still looks tacky), the real has black lettering and is reversible.  The No. 5 bottle is cheap and tacky on the fake and is enclosed in a beautiful shadow box with a camellia on the real.  The CC charm is white and metal on the fake, but on the real it is black and enamel, the bus is silver with a pink camellia on the fake.  It is brushed gold with a white camellia on the real.  Tip number 4:  The "maker's mark" on the fake is sloppily attached to the back of a CC charm.  On the real it is located on the bottom of one of the Eiffel Tower charms.  Basically, the fake is a big mess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^All FAKES!  I'll continue on the next post with the photos of the real ones.


OMG, I'm the one who bought the fake a couple of years ago off of eBay for $1100.  When I got the necklace, I had a feeling it was a fake, and took it to the Chanel boutique I usually go to and they said it was a fake.  I contacted the seller and told her that it was fake and that I had taken it to Chanel, and she was very embarrassed and quickly refunded me my money. She told me she purchased it from someone else through eBay and actually paid more for it than I did.  At least I got my money back. Phew! There is another necklace on eBay right now that looks to be authentic (Item # 300571681365), but it's the cosmetic charms necklace, not the DWP necklace, right?


----------



## kcavatu

I was wondering if anyone know if there two types of necklaces made. Here is an old listing from Sotheby's in which the jewelry looks different. You would think Sotheby's would not sell fakes.


			https://www.sothebys.com/en/buy/auction/2020/chanel-handbags-and-accessories-2/collection-of-faux-pearl-and-paris-souvenirs-charm


----------

